# Pre-mating care?



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

What is your approach to worming the bitch? Worm during season before bred?

Brucellosis testing routine?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I always check for brucellosis, and usually do a vaginal culture as well.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I might run a fecal, but I don't worm or give vaccines before or during pregnancy. I do the BC just before she comes into heat.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Worm, UTD on vacs, good health/weight, muscle tone.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I would prefer to worm and make sure a girl is up to date on vaccines (which I do every 3 years) in the month or so before I expect her to go into season, not once she's in season--the body undergoes enough stress from the hormonal swings, I'd rather not add external stressors to the immune system then. This also applies to any flea or tick or heartworm meds. Although it may be OK on the labels, I prefer not to use Frontline on a female who is going to be having babies--but I have to weigh that against the potential exposure to Lyme Tick disease--so I make the decision based on time of year and where she might be traveling. Either way, make sure the female is not going to be bringing any fleas/ticks with her when she goes to meet the stud dog. Brucellosis I do when I do the first progesterone test, around day 8 or so of the heat cycle.

Definitely make sure her weight is good and she's in good shape physically--as Sue says, in good muscle tone.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If a live cover is being done, do you do progesterone testing?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes. When I drove my girls down to the boys I didn't want to go too early or too late. When I shipped Vala I didn't, but the stud dog owner did. When I went to Germany I had to guess because of the flying and needing to make reservations. Even if I had the boy around I might still do so since why do more breedings than needed?


----------

